# Meerforellenfänge August 2013



## xfishbonex (2. August 2013)

Leute in den morgenstd geht was :g weiter gehts und haut was raus


----------



## Kunde (3. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

gestern morgen gabs für mich ne untermaßige auf der sonneninsel, wenn ich ehrlich bin, hätte ich nicht damit gerechnet....

gruß kunde


----------



## Florossos (3. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Ich habs von 20 Uhr bis eben mit Springerfliege und Snaps bei Niendorf probiert und hatte 1 schöne Makrele (auf die Springerfliege) und 2 weitere vorsichtige Bisse - gegen 22 Uhr bis eben dann keine Bisse mehr und dann habe ich die Sachen gepackt


----------



## elbetaler (5. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

#h Gestern, 4.8., beim Bootsangeln auf Hering, Dorsch und Makrelen stürzte sich eine 47iger Mefo auf den Pilker!
Hat gut Rabatz gemacht und wir konnten sie glücklich Keschern.
Fanggebiet war Boltenhagen.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## mathei (5. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h Gestern, 4.8., beim Bootsangeln auf Hering, Dorsch und Makrelen stürzte sich eine 47iger Mefo auf den Pilker!
> Hat gut Rabatz gemacht und *wir* konnten sie glücklich Keschern.
> Fanggebiet war Boltenhagen.
> 
> Schöne Grüsse.


 
du meinst eher mich. einer muß ja keschern können. 
die Dunkelheit leider ungünstig fürs Foto.


----------



## skally (5. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Petri zum Fang!

Versuchen es heute Nacht auch. Mal guckn ob eine/einer silbert.
Gönne es meiner Dame, sie hat solang schon nichts mehr ans Band bekommen. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Waveman (6. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Habe letzte Woche auf Fünen eine 45 iger verhaften können. Hatte tagsüber beim Schnorcheln nen schönes Riff entdeckt, dass ich dann im Dunkeln mit der Fliege abgefischt habe. War meine erste Sommertrutte auf Fliege und ein wirklich tolles Erlebnis... So macht der Sommer doppelt Spaß! Gruss Stefan


----------



## Meerfor1 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Letzten Samstag in OH: 

1 x 43 auf Fliege und mein Neffe bei seiner Mefo-Premiere 1 x 47 cm + 1 x 50 cm auf Blinker. Schönes Fischen.


----------



## xfishbonex (19. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

samstag abend ne fette verloren #d
sonntag morgen ne gute verloren und ne kleine bekommen #q
so ein scheiß am weekend muß ich noch mal los :q


----------



## Chiforce (19. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

15.08. Mittags

47cm auf schlanken, orange-schwarzen Blinker,

120cm 0,30mm FC-Vorfach - 0,14 Hauptschnur (invisi-braid)

-60g 300cm Spinnrute.

sonst noch 2 Untermaßige zurück, und eine maßige vorm Kescher ausgestiegen :-S


----------



## Florossos (19. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

cool, welche stelle?


----------



## xfishbonex (25. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Saturday 21uhr45


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

sauber


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Schönes Ding ,Petri #6#6


----------



## Stichling63 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Auch von mir, Petri Heil :m


----------



## finnson (26. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Petri


----------



## Spöket16 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Im August ne gute Trutte ist immer Klasse. Petri!!!#6


----------



## raku (26. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Petri, schöner Fisch


----------



## Meerforellenfan (26. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Schließe mich den Vorrednern an......Petri Andre


----------



## xfishbonex (27. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



Spöket16 schrieb:


> Im August ne gute Trutte ist immer Klasse. Petri!!!#6


 Verstehe das nicht |kopfkrat und was ist im juli und im juni 
ich sag es immer wieder hört sich doof an aber ist so 
nur der köder im wasser bringt euch die beute #6
NICHT  BÖSE GEMEINT 
Ihr müsst los einfach


----------



## Ickeforelle (27. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Hier mal einen Fisch von meinem Sohn, Lachs ca 4kg.
Und einmal der Blick raus auf dem Nordatlantik nächste Landmarke ist Island.

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Grönländer (28. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Geil, Petri!

Wäre ich doch auch bloß kleiner - dann wäre das Größenverhältnis meiner Fische zu mir auch spannender


----------



## Rhöde (29. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Ihr müsst los einfach



und Du hast einfach recht, aber das ist nicht so einfach, da einfach im Fluß auch 'ne Menge los ist  .

Petri Andre' #6 .


----------



## nwm79mefo (29. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Aha, im Fluss?|uhoh: Was gibt es da schönes, vorallem in welchen Fluss?|kopfkrat


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

da jibbet grundeln ohne ende...|uhoh:


----------



## xfishbonex (30. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Friday 5uhr 30 :g









Mehr geht nicht 60cm #h


----------



## Aalfred-HH (30. August 2013)

Petri!

Die frühe Fliege fängt den Fisch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Auch von mir Petri!


----------



## djoerni (30. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Petri Andre!


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (30. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Mehr geht nicht 60cm #h



Doch, 61 cm. |supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (30. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Doch, 61 cm. |supergri


 nächsten samstag süßen


----------



## Donald84 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Fettes Petri. Fischt du eigentlich immer die 6er One oder hast du auch eine 7er 8er? 
Ich bin dazu übergegangen nur noch 6er zu fischen. Ich fide die reicht fast immer


----------



## Chiforce (30. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

am 27.08.2013 lief es nicht soo gut, nur 5 maßige Meerforellen am Vormittag an der Steilküste von Heiligenhafen


----------



## xfishbonex (30. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



Donald84 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri. Fischt du eigentlich immer die 6er One oder hast du auch eine 7er 8er?
> Ich bin dazu übergegangen nur noch 6er zu fischen. Ich fide die reicht fast immer


 ich fische die 8 noch #6bei einer windstärke von 4bis5 
ich fische damit auch große fliegen FLATWINGS 
da ist die 8 echt ein miststück #6


15cm das bekommst du mit ner 6 nicht hin bei wind und die größe der fliege


----------



## xfishbonex (30. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



Chiforce schrieb:


> am 27.08.2013 lief es nicht soo gut, nur 5 maßige Meerforellen am Vormittag an der Steilküste von Heiligenhafen


 was ist denn das für ein spruch :c5 maßige mefos langen dir nicht 
schäm dich sei froh das du 5 bekommen hast und heul hier nicht rum 
sowieso ne frechheit 5 grönis abknüppeln geht garnicht #q


----------



## Donald84 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Wow, geile fliege! Ein kleines kunstwerk  Und danke f. die info, mal schauen, vll. schau ich mich nach einer besseren peitsche um, falls der wnd mal stärker bläst #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Ich glaub Chiforce etwas Ironie in den Post gepackt hat...


----------



## sMaXx (30. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

jo war heut in kiel unterwegs ab 16 uhr !
bis 20 uhr etliche attacken nix hing ausser hornis  da hatte ich dann den übeltäter... (aufm bild maln richtig halbstarker)!
zur dämmerung gabs gleich einen dicken nachläufer und noch 2 gute attacken ca 21 uhr ... leider blieb keine hängen aber ich bleibe dran


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Wusste garnicht das Kiel ne Steilküste hat.


----------



## spike999 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein spruch :c5 maßige mefos langen dir nicht
> schäm dich sei froh das du 5 bekommen hast und heul hier nicht rum
> sowieso ne frechheit 5 grönis abknüppeln geht garnicht #q




denke auch das da mehr ironie im spiel war...ne größere frechheit jemanden für die entnahme an zu ka**en,ohne einzelheiten zu wissen |uhoh: #q


----------



## Chiforce (31. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich glaub Chiforce etwas Ironie in den Post gepackt hat...



Richtig erkannt #6  war ein absoluter Ausnahmetag.




xfishbonex schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein spruch :c5 maßige mefos langen dir nicht
> schäm dich sei froh das du 5 bekommen hast und heul hier nicht rum
> sowieso ne frechheit 5 grönis abknüppeln geht garnicht #q



so wie sich das anhört, heulst du gerade neidisch rum...

Und bitte was soll die "Beleidigung", mit 5 "grönis" abknüppeln?
Ich bin ein informierter, gewissenhafter Angler, der nur das mitnimmt, was auch sinnvoll verwertet wird, die 4 Untermaßigen die wieder zurückkamen hätte ich lieber extra für dich erwähnt...
Die Meefos waren noch weit davon entfernt, ihr "Laichkleid" voll auszubilden, und Schonzeit ist hier vom 1. Oktober bis 31. Dezember für Fische im ausgebildeten Laichkleid, die "silbrigen" sind davon ausgenommen. 
Zweites Bestimmungsmerkmal: leicht zu schuppen waren sie auch, also blök hier nicht rum von wegen "grönis" abknüppeln... wenn du in Frühjahr einen silbrigen Fisch abknüppelst wird der im Winter auch nichtmehr laichen.


----------



## Chiforce (31. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



spike999 schrieb:


> denke auch das da mehr ironie im spiel war...ne größere frechheit jemanden für die entnahme an zu ka**en,ohne einzelheiten zu wissen |uhoh: #q



#6 Danke


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Gibt eh kaum einen Mefo Fangthread wo fishbone nicht rummeckert. #t


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein spruch :c5 maßige mefos langen dir nicht
> schäm dich sei froh das du 5 bekommen hast und heul hier nicht rum
> sowieso ne frechheit 5 grönis abknüppeln geht garnicht #q



Er hält sich ans Gesetz


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (31. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



anfänger97 schrieb:


> Er hält sich ans Gesetz




kann ja sein,aber 5 gerade maßige entnehmen finde ich auch 
übertrieben #d 
das Foto is ja wohl auch mal nix fürn Kalenderblatt 
gruss an Andre´


----------



## hugo haschisch (31. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:


> kann ja sein,aber 5 gerade maßige entnehmen finde ich auch
> übertrieben #d
> das Foto is ja wohl auch mal nix fürn Kalenderblatt
> gruss an Andre´



Bin ganz deiner Meinung #6


----------



## Rhöde (31. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Leute,
benehmt euch, sonst gibt es 'ne Verwarnung.

Schaut mich an, ich bin gezeichnet :c .

Na, bald ist ja auch der Septemberthread am Start, dann geht gerät das hier auch ganz schnell wieder in Vergessenheit.


----------



## Chiforce (31. August 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Hallo Allerseits #h

Zur Info, die waren nicht "gerade" maßig, sondern zwischen 47 und 54 cm (mindestmaß 40cm).

Ich dachte dies ist ein Informationsthread zu fängen, und nicht um Leute, die gut fangen zu kritisieren.

Meine Konsequenz zu diesem lautet, ich werde nicht mit dem Angeln aufhören, werde mich weiter ans geltende Gesetz und Recht halten, aber in Zukunft Niemanden mehr in diesen Forum informieren, wie gut oder schlecht es an welcher Stelle auch immer gerade fängig ist, vielen Dank für diese Einsicht.


----------



## xfishbonex (1. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

1 ich bin bestimmt nicht neidisch auf deine 5 grönis 
   klar hast du nix falsch gemacht leider sind unsere gesetze noch nicht so wie in M-V da heißt es nur 3 am tag 
und 45cm
Noch Fragen


----------



## xfishbonex (1. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits #h
> 
> Zur Info, die waren nicht "gerade" maßig, sondern zwischen 47 und 54 cm (mindestmaß 40cm).
> 
> ...


 das muß du auch nicht die strände kennt doch sowieso jeder mefo angler 
und tschüß


----------



## xfishbonex (1. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



sMaXx schrieb:


> jo war heut in kiel unterwegs ab 16 uhr !
> bis 20 uhr etliche attacken nix hing ausser hornis  da hatte ich dann den übeltäter... (aufm bild maln richtig halbstarker)!
> zur dämmerung gabs gleich einen dicken nachläufer und noch 2 gute attacken ca 21 uhr ... leider blieb keine hängen aber ich bleibe dran


 Geiles foto die kleinen sind aber auch gierig


----------



## volkerm (1. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Bei der dünnen Bestandsdichte der Mefos in der deutschen Ostsee habe ich seit Jahren meinen Stil: Mit einem guten Fisch gehe ich stolz nach Hause- Ende. Bei Fischen um 50 cm noch nicht- aber nach dem zweiten ist gut.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Ich hab selber auch noch nie mehr als 2 Fische entnommen und oft nach dem ersten aufgehört zu Angeln. Wohne ja dicht am Wasser.

Die Problematik wegen den Mefobeständen kennen wohl die meisten. Wird ja auch immer wieder thematisiert. Was prinzipiell auch nicht verkehrt ist.

Ein bisschen weniger Arroganz einiger User (und damit meine ich nicht Chiforce, das war nämlich deutliche Ironie in seinem Posting) würde der Diskussion aber auch ganz gut stehen.


----------



## mathei (1. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

schön das wir jetzt September haben.


----------



## DavidsFishin (1. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

was für ein häßliches Bild mit den abgeknuppelten voll gebluteten Grönis... eine Schande sowas von einem gewissenhaften Angler zu sehen... Kein Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur.....Naja....Traurig (((


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Bisher hatten wir in den Mefo Fangthreads immer große Freiheiten bzgl. OT und Kritiken. Wenn aber nun jeder zweite Mefo Thread eskaliert, dann brauchen wir uns keine Sorgen mehr machen, denn dann wird die Moderation hier (völlig zurecht) ordentlich Punkte verteilen.

Und btw. sind es immer dieselben, die dafür verantwortlich sind.


----------



## DamJam (2. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> das muß du auch nicht die strände kennt doch sowieso jeder mefo angler
> und tschüß


Genau, und deine konstruktiven Kommentare kennt wohl inzwischen auch jeder. In Zukunft kannst du uns allen einen großen Gefallen tun und sie mit ins Bett nehmen.
Irgendwo ist die Ironie versteckt, mal sehen ob du sie findest.

In knapp zwei Wochen gehts an die dänische Ostseeküste. Da ja jeder Mefo-Angler sowieso über alle Strände bescheid weiß, kann ich mir das Berichten sparen. Bemerkenswert was die Mefo-Angler alles so wissen.

Schöne Grüße du Experte


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bisher hatten wir in den Mefo Fangthreads immer große Freiheiten bzgl. OT und Kritiken. Wenn aber nun jeder zweite Mefo Thread eskaliert, dann brauchen wir uns keine Sorgen mehr machen, denn dann wird die Moderation hier (völlig zurecht) ordentlich Punkte verteilen.
> 
> Und btw. sind es immer dieselben, die dafür verantwortlich sind.


 

|good:......... so sehe ich das auch. Berichte wird es auch nicht mehr geben, wenn man sowieso von fast immer den "Gleichen" angep..... wird. Macht dann irgendwie keinen Spass mehr.
Evtl. sollte man mal bedenken, dass Einige z.B. mehrmals in der Woche am Wasser sind und evtl. einen Fisch entnehmen, wobei Andere einmal im Quartal hochfahren und evtl. 5 Fische entnehmen......
Ich werde meine Fänge (wenn's mal wieder rappelt!) hier nicht posten...... denn es ist auch nicht nur die Kritik, sondern teilweise auch ein "komischer Ton". Dabei ist es fast egal, ob man mehrere Fische fängt und entnimmt oder die Stelle preisgibt..... es sind immer die gleiche "Kameraden" #c, die sich doch besser zurückhalten sollten.....
Wie immer meine Meinug und keinesfalls zu verallgemeinern |rolleyes


----------



## DamJam (2. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> |good:......... so sehe ich das auch. Berichte wird es auch nicht mehr geben, wenn man sowieso von fast immer den "Gleichen" angep..... wird. Macht dann irgendwie keinen Spass mehr.
> Evtl. sollte man mal bedenken, dass Einige z.B. mehrmals in der Woche am Wasser sind und evtl. einen Fisch entnehmen, wobei Andere einmal im Quartal hochfahren und evtl. 5 Fische entnehmen......
> Ich werde meine Fänge (wenn's mal wieder rappelt!) hier nicht posten...... denn es ist auch nicht nur die Kritik, sondern teilweise auch ein "komischer Ton". Dabei ist es fast egal, ob man mehrere Fische fängt und entnimmt oder die Stelle preisgibt..... es sind immer die gleiche "Kameraden" #c, die sich doch besser zurückhalten sollten.....
> Wie immer meine Meinug und keinesfalls zu verallgemeinern |rolleyes


Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. 
Die Experten gehen jede Woche oder sogar noch öfter ans Wasser und und erzählen was für tolle Angler sie sind, weil sie nicht jeden Fisch mitnehmen. Wow was für ein vorbildliches Verhalten. Dann sind mir doch die Angler lieber, die ein- oder zweimal im Jahr an die Küste fahren und jeden maßigen Fisch mitnehmen.


----------



## Der Goldaal (3. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Also ich finde es schade, wenn die Pöbler am Ende dann doch gewinnen. Ist es nicht so, dass Catch Hand Release in Deutschland verboten ist?


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Also ich finde es schade, wenn die Pöbler am Ende dann doch gewinnen. Ist es nicht so, dass Catch Hand Release in Deutschland verboten ist?



Catch and Release schon. Aber ab wann ist es Catch und Release?

Man darf Fische zurücksetzen, wenn man sie nicht verwerten kann.

Also darf ich braune (die nicht schmecken) zurücksetzen, wann ich will. Ebenfalls darf ich Fische die ausgemergelt (nach dem Laichen) zurücksetzen, wann ich will. Ich kann auch einen 10 Kg Fisch zurücksetzen, wenn mir der viel zu groß ist (kleine Truhe, viel zu große Filets usw). Ich würde es da jederzeit auf einen Prozess ankommen lassen!

Solange man nicht gesehen wird, wie man mit dem lebenden Tier eine 10 Minuten Fotosession macht, kann garnichts passieren. 

Soll dir erstmal einer beweisen, das die Fische nicht braun usw sind.

Das Fabgbildgeflame ist nervig. Aber das rumreiten auf den Gesetzen ist fast noch nerviger. Vor allem wenn wieder geschrieben wird, das alles maßige abgeknüppelt wird.

Ausserdem kann das ständige rumreiten auf der leidigen Zurücksetzdiskussion auch gerne dazu führen, dass ein generelles "abknüppelgebot" erlassen wird. 

Und dann haben wir alle den Salat.

Gesunder Menschenverstand und "leben und leben lassen" (nicht auf dem Fisch bezogen) sind wohl Dinge, die in Deutschland einfach nicht gehen.


----------



## Tomasz (3. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> was für ein häßliches Bild mit den abgeknuppelten voll gebluteten Grönis... eine Schande sowas von einem gewissenhaften Angler zu sehen... Kein Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur.....Naja....Traurig (((



Unabhängig davon, wie ich persönlich über die 5 entnommenen Fische denke, aber wenn ich einen Fisch nach dem Fang töte, sieht der auch immer recht blutig aus. 
Wie ich jetzt persönlich einen Fisch für das Erinnerungsfoto drapiere steht auch auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber ich sehe auch keinen Fehler darin, die getöteten Fische so abzulichten wie sie sind. 
Es geht hier im Forum doch nicht nur um die ästhetische Darstellung eines toten Fisches, oder etwa doch?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Der Goldaal (3. September 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge August 2013*

Ich wollte auch gar nicht so auf dem Gesetz herum reiten. Das Problem sind "mal" wieder die extrem Typen auf beiden Seiten, die es der Allgemeinheit verderben. Wenn Jemand meint erst muss eine 41,423 cm lange Forelle mit nehmen... von mir aus. Ich bin eh der Meinung er soll lieber die mit nach Hause nehmen und dafür die ü80 wieder zur Erhaltung der Art zurücksetzen.
Soll doch jeder machen wie erst will, denn das werden wir "leider" hier durch Kritik und Beschimpfungen nicht ändern. Das einzige was wir produzieren ist Frust und schlechte Laune.

Tight Lines.


----------

